#  > LICHT FORA >  > LICHT FORUM - FOTO'S >  >  City Sounds 21-08-04, Centrum Tilburg

## Jeeroen

Een gratis jaarlijks dance event in de binnenstad van Tilburg. Heuvel was dit jaar wat minder, maar de rest zag er toppie uit!

*PIUSPLEIN:*





*HEUVEL:*





*HEUVELRING*





NOTE: Foto`s zijn niet al te best, had er al genoeg op....[xx(]

En je kunt binnenkort alle foto`s vinden op http://www.zuippix.tk

----------


## F.V.D.88

Ja, het was weer heel leuk dit jaar.

De Heuvel vond ik dit jaar ook tegenvallen (qua muziek en licht).
Ik had het idee dat het licht niet echt volledig benut werd.

Het interessantste podium vond ik het podium op de Heuvelring.
Mede omdat ze daar ook Dommelsch [8D] schonken ipv. van Heineken [xx(] (op de Heuvel), maar daar gaat het nu even niet om.
Het licht werd volledig benut en vooral de laser vond ik erg leuk om te zien!

Ook de binnenpodia waren uiterst interessant.
Vooral de Grote Zaal in de 013. Waar leuke scans hingen nl. de technobeams!

Misschien is het leuk als er nog iemand foto's kan plaatsen (als die gemaakt zijn) van de binnenpodia in 013?

----------


## Jeeroen

Ik ben niet meer naar 013 geweest.... was echt te brak.... zal het eens vragen aan een maotje van me....

----------


## Mark-LED

Wat is de diameter van die spiegelbol? [8D]

----------


## Dropsen

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Dj Mark_
> [br
> Wat is de diameter van die spiegelbol? [8D]



Zo'n 2 meter!
Citysounds was ook dit jaar weer erg gezellig. Er was veel gedaan aan het licht (geluid was trouwens ook leuk: JBL line-array gaf leuk geluid!). De laser op de heuvelring gaf het geheel een mooie afwerking. Voor meer foto's: www.tilburg.com !





> citaat:_Geplaatst door F.V.D.88_
> 
> Ja, het was weer heel leuk dit jaar.
> 
> De Heuvel vond ik dit jaar ook tegenvallen (qua muziek en licht).
> Ik had het idee dat het licht niet echt volledig benut werd.
> 
> Het interessantste podium vond ik het podium op de Heuvelring.
> Mede omdat ze daar ook Dommelsch [8D] schonken ipv. van Heineken [xx(] (op de Heuvel), maar daar gaat het nu even niet om.
> ...



013 heeft wel vaker van dat leuke spul hangen. De scans waren idd technobeams en de wash-headjes leken verdomde veel op HES Studio Color 575-lampjes. Afgemaakt met blauwe en rode parretjes, en twee mooie turbosound-stack(je)s begaf ik me naar de bar...

Volgend jaar weer! Alleen waarom buiten maar tot 01.00 uur? [V]

----------


## driesmees

2 meter?

----------


## Lazy

Ik vond overal het geluid zwaar klote... incl. de JBL line array!! De heuvel zelf ging al helemaal nergens over, erg leuk als je een aantal D&B sets neer zet maar stel dan ook even een delay in ofzo.. Verder vond ik onder het mom van beter goed gejat dan slecht bedacht het piusplein er wel aardig uit zien...

Verder was de sfeer klote!! Stond 70% strak van de drugs, waarvan nog eens 30% ook strak stond van de anabole. 20% deed alsof ze strak stonden... en de overige 10% was lelijk... :Big Grin: 

Maar ja dat is allemaal maar mijn mening!! :Wink:

----------


## Jeeroen

Dan denk ik dat ik lelijk ben........ :Wink: 

Verder vond ik het geluid op het piusplein echt goed, (komt mischien omdat ik in een donkerbruin verleden die racks mee in elkaar heb geschroeft... :Big Grin: ) Wat daar vanaf het podium draaide weet ik niet, maar op het plein zelf stonden 2x EV RX 212/118 8KW.

En heeft iemand nog die case gezien van die bol? Was onderhand een vakantie huisje man!

----------


## F.V.D.88

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Jeeroen_
> 
> En heeft iemand nog die case gezien van die bol? Was onderhand een vakantie huisje man!



Nu weet ik welke case je bedoelde (ik was namelijk de dag vantevoren, tijdens de opbouw, ook even gaan kijken). 
En er stond een enorme case ongeveer ter grootte van een kleine schuur![8D]

Ik vroeg me al af wat er in zat...  :Wink:

----------


## Lazy

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Jeeroen_
> 
> Dan denk ik dat ik lelijk ben........
> 
> Verder vond ik het geluid op het piusplein echt goed, (komt mischien omdat ik in een donkerbruin verleden die racks mee in elkaar heb geschroeft...) Wat daar vanaf het podium draaide weet ik niet, maar op het plein zelf stonden 2x EV RX 212/118 8KW.
> 
> En heeft iemand nog die case gezien van die bol? Was onderhand een vakantie huisje man!



Volgensmij stond op het podium Logic Systems...

----------


## jens

> citaat:_Geplaatst door F.V.D.88_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:_Geplaatst door Jeeroen_
> ...



hehehe Ik ken ze wel komen bij een bedrijf vandaan denk ik uit amsterdam....die moeste er meteen een vrachtwagen bijkopen met een extra grote laadklep om die case erin te krijge.....ze zijn trouwens erg onhandig ken ik je vertellen en voor t motortje van de bol moet je ook al bijna met ze 2e zijn  :Wink:

----------


## Lazy

> citaat:_Geplaatst door jens_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:_Geplaatst door F.V.D.88_
> ...



Een moter voor een 2 meter spiegelbol...[8)] Ik denk dat je dan onderhand een DAF XF moterblok in de truss moet gaan hangen om dat ding te laten draaien..

Verder denk ik dat de bol gewoon van Purple komt aangezien die op alle drie de podia's veel geleverd hebben..

----------


## Max

Zo, ook weer even langsgeweest, zag er wel netjes uit maar vondt de muziek best tegenvallen, en de 013 kwam ik niet binnen [xx(][xx(][xx(][xx(][xx(][xx(][xx(] Dus maar ff naar de Blitz geweest.

Blijf dat Sound Projects van HGL maar leker klinken  [^]

Spiegelballetje zag er wel netjes uit ja, Heuvel viel inderdaad zwaar tegen maar dat maakte de laser iets verder weer goed  :Wink:

----------


## F.V.D.88

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Max_
> 
> Zo, ook weer even langsgeweest, zag er wel netjes uit maar vondt de muziek best tegenvallen, en de 013 kwam ik niet binnen [xx(][xx(][xx(][xx(][xx(][xx(][xx(] Dus maar ff naar de Blitz geweest.



Hoezo kwam je niet binnen dan? Was het te vol of ben je onder de 16 jaar?

En de laser op de Heuvel maakte idd weer wat goed. Maar ondanks dat is dit jaar het podium op de Heuvel echt het minst geslaagde van alle 3 de buitenpodia.

----------


## Lazy

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Max_
> 
> 
> Blijf dat Sound Projects van HGL maar leker klinken  [^]



HGL heeft EV??

----------


## Dropsen

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Lazy_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:_Geplaatst door Max_
> ...



Jaaaaa zeker wel!  :Smile: 
http://www.hgl.info/verhuurlijst%2002-02-2004.pdf
Tussn luidsprekerkasten staan een aantal sets!

Ennum ... draaide die spiegelbol eigenlijk wel?

----------


## Lazy

Ja ik zeg --&gt; HGL heeft EV

Maar Max zegt dat HGL Sound projects heeft maar dat is niet zo...

----------


## Robert

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Dropsen_
> 
> 
> 013 heeft wel vaker van dat leuke spul hangen. De scans waren idd technobeams en de wash-headjes leken verdomde veel op HES Studio Color 575-lampjes. Afgemaakt met blauwe en rode parretjes, en twee mooie turbosound-stack(je)s begaf ik me naar de bar...
> 
> Volgend jaar weer! Alleen waarom buiten maar tot 01.00 uur? [V]



Ik was een van de operators in 013... heb ook wat foto's gemaakt, zal morgen even uitvogelen hoe dat hier werkt  :Big Grin: . We hadden inderdaad studiocolors 575 en technobeams hangen. Licht in de grote zaal werd bediend met een Wholehog 2. Alle spullen zijn trouwens van 013 zelf, dus dat verklaart waarom we wel vaker dat soort spul hebben hangen  :Big Grin:  In de parren zat naast 027 en 195 ook nog 179 en 116 (LEE kleuren).

Groeten!! Robert

----------


## Dropsen

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Robert_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:_Geplaatst door Dropsen_
> ...



Gelukkig ben ik alleen aan het begin van de avond binnen geweest, anders had ik dat waarschijnlijk niet meer kunnen ontcijferen [B)]...

Het viel me op dat die technobeams vergeleken bij die studiocolors een enorme output hadden. Eerst d8 ik 250ers te zien, maar de vorm verraadde echter een 575.
Owja, wat voor een strobebolletjes hingen er? HES Dataflash?

----------


## Robert

http://www32.brinkster.com/gielissen/kijk.html

Zo... na veel moeite is het toch gelukt om foto's online te krijgen (bovenstaande website). De eerste twee zijn stiekem van de dag voor City Sounds, maar toen had ik meer tijd om foto's te maken, en de lichtset was hetzelfde... Voor de geinteresseerden: Foto's gemaakt met een canon IXUS 430.

De studiocolors hebben veel meer lichtoutput dan de technobeams. Ik hou er wel rekening mee dat dat zo is, door bijvoorbeeld geen rood of donkerblauw in de TB's te gebruiken, maar juist wit, geel, lichtblauw enz. enz. Als je dan in de SC's wel donkere kleuren gebruikt lijkt de output van de TB's waarschijnlijk idd groot vergeleken met de SC's.

Strobes zijn inderdaad dataflashes. Rookmachine is een F-100. De verlichte dansvloer is trouwens wel ingehuurd, en dus niet van 013 zelf.

Groet! Robert

----------


## movinghead

Waar huur ik zo'n 2 meter bol?

----------


## Lazy

> citaat:_Geplaatst door movinghead_
> 
> Waar huur ik zo'n 2 meter bol?



Purple Group
AED Rent

----------


## rene.derksen

ALs het goed is komt die spiegelbol inderdaad van Purpleroup, die exact in een trailer/vrachtwagen en op de laadklep past maar dan kun je erna ook niet meer onderdoor, of bovndoor of langs af. De spiegelbol moet trouwens (als ik me niet vergis) uit de kist gehesen worden, en de motor is ook niet zomaar een spiegelbolmotor-model...

----------


## Sjörske

Mag je een spiegelbol met een doorsnede van 2 meter eigenlijk wel laten draaien??? Ik heb ooit zoiets gehoord dat vanaf een bepaalde doorsnede hij alleen opgehangen mag worden als hij niet kan draaien. Zeker weten doe ik het niet.

----------


## tomv

> citaat:_Geplaatst door René_Master_
> 
> De spiegelbol moet trouwens (als ik me niet vergis) uit de kist gehesen worden



Klopt, een bol van 1m laten wij door de takels uit en in de kist gaan :Big Grin: . Ik vind het ook niet echt iets om mee te gaan slepen en zo beschadig je de bol het minst lijkt mij.

----------


## rinus bakker

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Sjörske_
> 
> 1) Ik heb ooit zoiets gehoord dat vanaf een bepaalde doorsnede hij alleen opgehangen mag worden als hij niet kan draaien. 
> 2) Zeker weten doe ik het niet.



Hallo Sjörske,
1. Ja, en daar kunnen we dan hele forums mee vullen. "_Ik heb ooit eens gehoord" ...._  dat de maan van groene kaas gemaakt was!? 
- was je toen je dat spiegelbol verhaal hoorde soms stomdronken? 
- of hoorde je het van een plantsoenendienst-medewerker?
2. wat is dan de zin van her vermelden ervan onder 1)?

Feiten doen het altijd goed op dit forum. Daarvan steken we wat op. 
Voor meningen is ook zeker een plaats. En dan wel beargumenteerd.
Maar voor geruchten en geneuzel is het beter om een ander medium te kiezen.

----------


## Kevin_DM

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Sjörske_
> 
> Mag je een spiegelbol met een doorsnede van 2 meter eigenlijk wel laten draaien??? Ik heb ooit zoiets gehoord dat vanaf een bepaalde doorsnede hij alleen opgehangen mag worden als hij niet kan draaien. Zeker weten doe ik het niet.




We hebben toevallig ook nog ergens een spiegelbol liggen van 5m50, die zowel kan draaien (dus met motor idd) en openklappen... 
Kan dus wel, en het zou me niet verbazen dat dit 10* veiliger gebeurd als de gemiddelde bol van 30-50 cm die je her en der tegenkomt, opgehangen aan Tie-raps, sjorkoord en noem maar op.

----------


## lichtmoderator

Het gaat hier weer aardig off-topic weg op...

Als je vragen hebt over spiegelbollen, ophangen, het laten draaien en desnoods het vervoer en uit de kist halen... -&gt; graag nieuw topic starten.
Dit gaat nog steeds over City Sounds in Tilbug. Toch?

En reacties van 'horen zeggen''zou kunnen...' van mensen die geen ervaring hebben met dit soort van equipment brengen echt niks van toegevoegde waarde.

Gelieve enkel te reageren met feiten ipv gissingen!


PS : de afmetingen van spiegelbollen die komen uit de grote spiegelbollenboom zijn echt niet beperkt tot 2m... Zelfs 10m bolletje is verkrijgbaar...

----------


## VANEENBERGEN

he kevin 

hebben jullie die bol van pink floyd pulse concert?

----------


## reflection

> citaat:HGL HAD Sound Projects, en die zelf gemaakte set (H 2000) hebben ze ook niet meer...



jah ze hebben nu geen sound projects meer, maar blitz is een discotheek, dat is een vaste installatie, dus daar hangt inderdaad sound projects wat max zei, hgl heeft nu zo'n ev set, die overigens slecht is ingeregeld.

----------


## Lazy

> citaat:_Geplaatst door reflection_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:HGL HAD Sound Projects, en die zelf gemaakte set (H 2000) hebben ze ook niet meer...
> ...



bij blitz hangt l acoustic toch??

----------


## Staaf

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Kevin_DM_
> 
> 
> We hebben toevallig ook nog ergens een spiegelbol liggen van *5m50*, die zowel kan draaien (dus met motor idd) en openklappen...







> citaat:_Geplaatst door Lichtmoderator_
> 
> 
> PS : de afmetingen van spiegelbollen die komen uit de grote spiegelbollenboom zijn echt niet beperkt tot 2m... Zelfs *10m* bolletje is verkrijgbaar...




Hoe worden die dingen vervoerd?  Ik vermoed dat er iets gedaan wordt met dat openklappen?   Zou me verbazen als je daarvoor een Uitonderlijk Transport moet inschakelen.

----------


## reflection

ik dacht tog echt een soundprojects logo te zien..(masterblaster) maar nu ik op l accoustics site kijk lijken die kastjes er wel verdomd veel op.

----------


## Dropsen

blitz heeft zekerss te weten een heerlijk dreunend l'acousitcs setje hangen/staan! Blijft een vette tent!

----------


## djkoen

HGL heeft idd geen Sound Projects.... Teminste zelf niet, misschien ingehuurd bij v/d Klundert Pro Audio ??? Die hebben diverse Sound Projects sets... Die zitten ( net als ik :Big Grin:  ) in Oisterwijk en ligt dus pal langs Tilburg... En ja, Sound Projects klinkt goed ja, op T-podium vullen we de heuvel met een enkele SP4-set... (Benk meestal bij)...

----------


## Klaaske

> citaat:misschien ingehuurd bij v/d Klundert Pro Audio ???



Het is gewoon vd Klundert Muziekinstrumenten...

----------


## reflection

vandaag ff nagevraagd en dr hangt idd l accoustics, liggen ook 5 dubbel 18 inchers onder het podium, ik vond het voor die kleine dansvloer al verekte goed op mn maag klappen.. klinkt zeker wel goed

----------


## djkoen

Nope &gt; Download maar eventjes de verhuurlijst... Audioverhuur is onder:

V/d Klundert, Pro Audio - Muziek - Visie :Big Grin: 






> citaat:_Geplaatst door tds_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:misschien ingehuurd bij v/d Klundert Pro Audio ??? 
> ...

----------


## Klaaske

> citaat:_Geplaatst door djkoen_
> 
> Nope &gt; Download maar eventjes de verhuurlijst... Audioverhuur is onder:
> 
> V/d Klundert, Pro Audio - Muziek - Visie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Dat noemen ze categorie en niet bedrijfsnaam

----------


## erik2

de 2 m spiegelbol kun je huren bij flashlight/apr in belgie

----------

